# Has SAS been slow for you?



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You can pick multiple options. I'm just trying to get some subjective data. Thanks!


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I have not noticed any slows downs.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It's been a little slow for me, but not always, and not at specific times.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

going good for me


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know if they've been slower in general, but I think my SAS tabs did all time out once yesterday evening. Refresh and it was fine..
The uncertainty isn't whether they timed out, but whether it was last night :b

But if I had to guesstimate a time; between 8pm and 12am CEST (11am and 3pm PST), October 7th.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

If their is over a certain amount of users on I noticed a smaller lag- nothing much ... but then again I am ehhh 'borrowing' net from someone so it could be that factor too, so just chill  .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It has been running fine lately.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Nope. It's been fine.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> If their is over a certain amount of users on I noticed a smaller lag- nothing much ... but then again I am ehhh 'borrowing' net from someone so it could be that factor too, so just chill  .


 The way you phrased that sounds like you are tapping into someone else's Internet connection.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> The way you phrased that sounds like you are tapping into someone else's Internet connection.


Shhhhhh :um


----------

